# Dog in heat back to back?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Hexe went into heat 6 weeks ago. She went to the kennel for a month to watch her. 
Well, I think she is going into heat again! 
What is going on? Her rear is swelling again and the boys will not leave her alone. She also has discharge.
Yes I am making sure that they are not together. I just can't take her back to the kennel since I am not in the same area I was in before.
Please, I really want to know what is up with my little girl.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

split heat maybe.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

never heard of split heat...


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Split Estrus. Occasionally, a bitch will enter proestrus and fail to enter estrus or will experience a very short estrus. If the bitch is bred, conception will usually fail, however, the owner will note that within 3 to 4 weeks the bitch is demonstrating signs of entering proestrus again. Thereafter, the bitch proceeds normally through the subsequent stages of reproduction. This condition is known as Split Estrus. Split estrus occurs more commonly in young, first-estrus bitches, however, older bitches may also be affected. Split estrus usually resolves without the need for treatment. Recurrent incidences of split estrus in a bitch, however, may suggest chronic premature luteolysis (inability to maintain sufficient elevation of the serum progesterone concentration) or an underlying health disorder such as hypothyroidism.

http://www.labbies.com/reproduction2.htm

here is some more info talking about the topic
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/3587.html


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks.







I went and googled it.
Sounds like that is what happened to my little girl.


----------

